# Llandow Track and Training Day ; Pics and vids



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll kick off with some beetle hunting 






And being chased down by Jeffsquiz..... who was quite fast


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks to all who came to the event, it went really well, everyone said they enjoyed the whole experience loved the track and learnt a lot from the one to one sessions with the instructors.

Special thanks to our instructors Tim Arnold and Howard Hunt.

Ian took the "Top Gun" Trophy for most improved driver in the Red R34
Jeff took the "Need for Speed" Trophy for pushing the envelope  in his R35
Dan took the "Iceman" Award for mastering smooth and cool on track in the Z4 convertible

Watch out for the Vbox video coming up soon..

I'll let some pictures do the talking...

*I'll be posting the VBox Videos as soon as I can get the start / finish points edited - it'll take me a few days as I'm away with work till Friday.*

The Llandow GTROC crew and guests
.








.
Meeting up in the briefing centre at the start of the day








.
Llandow Chief Marshall John








.
Instructor ARDS "S" Class Howard Hunt








.
Instructor ARDS "A" Class Tim Arnold








.








.








.








.








.
.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

last few photos










..








.









And some scenes from the bar at the Vale Resort Hotel on the Friday Night - (these are for the attendees)









.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## mmphotos (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi chaps, I can't post a working link due to my post count, but my gallery from Saturday can be found here at mmphotos.co.uk/NGTROC


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Pro Photographer Matt from MMphotos gallery link here: http://www.mmphotos.co.uk/NGTROC


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice pics :clap:

Looking like a great day out on track :thumbsup:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*Llandow*

No time to say much (will post later in week), just to say great day and to help, here are 2 laps from the vbox - great bit of kit, well done Malc:clap::bowdown1:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

will get some better quality vid loaded - this one was just quick & dirty (and small!!)


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

Hats off to Malcolm & Phil for a great day and couldn't have chosen a nicer day weather wise. It was nice to put some faces to the names on here and hope i can meet up for a few more events in the future.Just waiting to see if the rossers caught me on camera on the way down
Wicked camera equipment and was the finishing touch, just a shame noone else was on track at the time. 
Not sure how to upload video so will try tomorrow when i get five minutes.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

IMS said:


> will get some better quality vid loaded - this one was just quick & dirty (and small!!)


Not a bad video from some one who cant drive........ allegedly. Such a quick learner. 

Just hope i am blessed with the same temperament to learn so quickly, so late in life.  

P.S. I still feel cheated.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

sin said:


> Not a bad video from some one who cant drive........ allegedly. Such a quick learner.
> 
> Just hope i am blessed with the same temperament to learn so quickly, so late in life.
> 
> P.S. I still feel cheated.


Well I doubt you've got long, at your age, cheeky bugger

Still, you can say you were quicker than the "quickest learner" - that do you??:chairshot


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Excellent pics, looks like a good day!


----------

